# Recommend a Family Law Solicitor in Cork please??



## shootingstar (25 Aug 2009)

Hi All

Im in serious need of a good family law solicitor in Cork. Not even sure if im allowed to ask this question but i'll take my chances... 

Can anyone recommend one to me please?

Thanks

Shootingstar


----------



## mf1 (26 Aug 2009)

Rosemary Horgan of Ronan Daly Jermyn Solicitors would be considered top notch. I assume with costs to match that - but it could well be worth while to meet and at least have a preliminary consult. 

Other than that, I always recommend that people ask their friends and family for a recommendation. A satisfied  client is the best recommendation. 

mf


----------



## shootingstar (26 Aug 2009)

Thanks mf1. I have heard about her before. Have u had any dealings with her? 

None of my close friends or family have had to use family law solicitors before, im happy to say. 

Will call her now & try get appointment. Have you heard of a patricia mallon solicitor? An auctioneer i know recommended her to me this morning.


----------



## lyonsie (27 Aug 2009)

I have heard Margaret Campbell is good for family law.   I think she specialised in family law only.   No connection.


----------



## shootingstar (28 Aug 2009)

Hi thanks for relies. I have it all sorted now. Went with a good solicitor up in Fermoy as the case is being heard up there. 

Thanks for the help. xx


----------

